# Golden Fun...GRRITS pictures



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

G.R.R.I.T.S (Golden Retrievers Rescued In The South) was last weekend. I can't believe that this time last Sunday we all were saying our goodbyes.

As most of you all know GRRITS was put together because we down South can't make it to Goldstock.
Maybe one day I will be able to attend Goldstock and I have added it to my Bucket List.

This year we doubled our attendance from last year. There were 45 goldens and 48 humans. The little town of Cedar Key, FL was "Golden".

The highlight of the weekend was the "Pooch Cruise" over to one of the Islands. The Boat Captain had to make two trips to get us all over there...it was just a 10 minute ride. He asked us if all the dogs knew each other and we told him no...he was amazed how well they all got along.
It took my breath away to look down the beach to see all 45 "furkids" playing hard, swimming and chasing tennis balls together. Needless to say we all had tired puppy dogs when we got back to the hotels.

That afternoon we had our "Annual GRRITS Walk" to town. Rocky & I were honored to lead the parade with the Jewel Studded Pooperscoop Septor. As we left with the 1st group from the Faraway Inn and then stopped at the GulfSide Inn to pick up the rest of the group. People were coming out on their porches taking pictures, waving and tourist would ask "what is this group about?"....this gave us the time to talk to them about awareness of Rescue. As I turned around to look back to the group. Our little parade was 2 blocks long.

Our walk to town stopped at Coconuts to the Fish Deck AKA "Dawg Deck" for Happy Hour, Dinner and a beautiful Sunset. Tourist and local folks were still coming out to the deck wanting to know all about our group. Some asked if all the "furkids" were service dogs cause each of them were so well trained.

GRRITS was a wonderful weekend of "Golden Fun". I have posted a few picture albums on the GRRITS website. http://freewebs.com/grrits Click on GRRITS Gang 2009. Will have more pictures latter.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)
Wilson & Rocky


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry I missed it. That was such a busy weekend for me. It sounds like it was a great time and gave people awareness of what rescue is all about. Great pictures and so many goldens.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Charlotte, that looks like a ton of fun. We just had our Spring Fling with over 100 rescued goldens in attendance. It is astounding that with all those dogs, there are few snarl-ups, and those are only ever about spilled food!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I saw that Judi the president of GREAT was there. Have to get the scoop from her.


----------

